# Keep getting cannot find server message



## Patricia Clay (Dec 17, 2008)

I keep getting cannot find server message and cannot sign into my account information on Ebay or Amazon.com . Can you help me please. I know very little about computers.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you are using IE clear the temporary internet files. if still no luck then try resetting the security and privacy settings to default. 

to clear the temp files goto the control panel and open the internet options icon. under the general tab select the 'delete files' and 'delete cookies' in the temporary internet files.

to reset the security select it's tab and then select default level

to reset the privacy select it's tab and drag the slider to medium


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Make sure you're connected to the internet. If your using a laptop make sure WLAN is enabled. Is your router/modem unplugged or anything?

Otherwise try refreshing your DNS.

Open Start
Click Run
Type in ipconfig/flushdns
Press Enter
Type in exit
Press Enter

Then try to open something up.


----------

